# UV sanitizers and preventing columnaris



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

My brand new aquarium ended up with a case of columnaris that killed all the fish. I I treated the tank with medicine and have cleaned all of the equipment, but I'm trying to decide what to do with the gravel and the water.

I have read that no matter what I do it will always be present. After waiting all my options I am now leaning towards getting a UV sanitizer. Has anyone had any luck with using this to prevent this disease?

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All the store systems use them. It may be why the fish don't get sick and die until you get them home. You have to use them as directed (correct flow rate) and change the bulbs on a schedule (don't' wait until they burn out) and clean the water path (it only works where the light hits) regularly. They can kill a lot of stuff that resides in the water. It won't help with fish-to-fish transmitted things like internal parasite (fish eat them). It will help with green water, but not algae on surfaces. And they do use energy and may warm your water. Most of the hobbyist I know with these use them to control green water in hgh fert planted tanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, they help a lot. I'd get rid of that gravel, though, and sterilize tank & equipment with 10% bleach solution.


----------

